# Memphis & Maya! It Was About Time For Some New Ones...



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Here are some general picture of my lil cuties, Phizzy and Maya!  Member 'Duckie' is adopting them from me (as I will be going to school shortly for 3 years) at the end of April, so I thought I should take some new pics on such a nice sunny day, as these may be the last I take of them personally  Although I am happy that Duckie has promised to give me updates and post pictures for us all to see  

Ps- Memphis is now almost 16 months old, and Maya is approximately 18 months old now :wacko: Wow, does time ever fly by! 

Here are some flying shots...
































































Theres more to come!

Kirby 

​


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Now some cuddle ones... This is the 1st time ever Maya has preened Memphis! Normally she only lets him preen her, and she refuses to preen back 
































































Mr. Memphis being a cutie pie 









Kitby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures Kirby, there both adorable  I know you will miss them but its great there going to a good home where you can keep in touch with them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the cuddly photos, so cute!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I love all the pictures especially the cuddle ones its times like them that make having tiels so lovely


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah its going to be very hard Laura  However you have got the point, I am SOOOOOO PLEASED at where they are going, it is almost a perfect match, I feel  Then you guys can also keep in touch with them, as many of you have seen them grow from young babies to who they are today, 16 and 18 months later 

Kirby


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the pictures I wish i could get great flying pics like that 

in the cuddly pictures , in picture number 4 I think some one was a bit peeved her preening time was not over LOL it looks like she's about ready to bite a big ole chunk outta him for stopping 

I know she's not but that's just how it looks LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice photos  What a lucky Duck, Duckie is  I think it is great that you will be able to stay in touch


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

haha yeah it was a funny pic, they are so comical together in pictures  I surprised I can get decent flight pics, 99% of them worked out today, but i could only post a fraction of them lol.

Thanks, and yes i can't thank her enough for being an angel and helping us all out! The best part is getting updates as much as possible, which I know will happen  That alone makes me happy, yet alone the huge cage they will have, all the love and attention they will be getting, and the fact that I know they are safe and in good care 

Kirby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I love those pictures. I can't wait to see them personnally!!! So everyone else knows, if the dates work with Kirby, I will pick them up either Sat 26th or Sun 27th of April. We will see what happens!

I also got the cage already set up, and i JUST HAD TO buy some new toys from their new mommy.

I know I will a get loads of info and suggestions from Kirby and I will probably be bugging him to all ends with questions about anything and everything for first little while. At this point, my questions lie in setting up the cage. Kirby will, I am hoping, show me, but does anyone else have any answers on how to properly set up their cage. I know they are bottom feeders so I have keep any perch or toy away from the bowls in case of poop contamination. 

Thanks,
Duckie


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

DUCKIE, OF COURSE I will help you!!!!!  What a silly thing to even doubt lol...

When you visit, you will see how I setup my cage for them, however in the mean time here is what I try to do:

- I place 2 large bowls on the cage floor (I am giving you the exact ones I use. They are ceramic flower pot trays). They hold enough seed for 2 days, however I just put a little and switch them every morning. 
- As for water, I have bowls to place on the cage floor aswell (big enough to walk/spash in) and I also put 1 cup on the cage bars near the top, so they have easy access to drinking water.
- I place a variety of perches in the cage at different levels. I am giving you rope perches, cement perches, dowel perches, and natural branches. I place them with enough room to go under, above, and around eachother without their tails hitting them. I have 4 perches in the cage right now (cage is 34"x21"x36"). I have a rope perch, 2 branches, and 1 dowel. 
- I also give them a large rope swing. They LOVE THIS! It takes up a fair peice of the cage they are in now, but it is so worth it. Maya is currently sleeping in it, and Memphis is sitting on the top preening. That toy is basically a must for them lol, and they love it to bits! They dont really like any other swings I have given them, I am not sure why.
- As for other toys, they like leather strapped, plastic beaded, chewy rope toys the best. Neither like mirrors that much, or bells/rattles. They much prefer to shred and 'preen' toys, with ropes, leather, and other material that they can chew, play with, pick apart, nibble, and break... lol go figure  I give them anywhere from 5 bigger toys that keep them both occupied, to up to 15 smaller ones that they enjoy seperately. I swap toys around every so often, about every week or two, and place them in reach of perches. The bigger one sI hang from the roof though, which gives them access to play with the toy from all angles 
- I give them a cuttlebone all the time, and they love to chew it. They also get a iodine block (*which they just finished, so you will need a new one*)
- Other than that, that is basically all they need.

You have seen pictures of my setup on my website, have you not? That can show examples of what I am talking about in my description above  If not, I will take new pictures for you very soon, possibly tomorrow night (after riding), and will try to post them so you can get a better idea  

They are really easy birds to please Duckie, so don't worry at all. Within a week, you will see what they like and don't like, and learn to understand eachother more. They are pretty socialized birds and adapt well to new things fast, so you guys will learn a lot from eachother! I can't wait to see you guys with eachother, I know you will do great! lol

Kirby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Kirby!!! I know you will show me (i am not doubting you at all :blush I just the kind of person who likes lots and lots of suggestions and ideas. 

I already bought a mineral block...is this the same as an iodine block? I also, already bought a cuttlestone, and both are already in the cage.

See you soon!!!
Duckie


----------

